# CRM London - Opinions please



## nic1977 (Aug 28, 2008)

Hi Ladies
Just a little about me and DH.  I am 32 and DH is 41.  we have been trying to conceive #2 since we married in 2001!!.  Feels like forever.  Thought we had cracked it in 2005 when I found out I was Pg, it wasn't to be and I miscarried in March 2005 at about 9 weeks.  I was devastated and it took me a long time to learn to deal with it. 

We went to see the GP in 2007 who referred us to our local hospital for tests.  DH had a SA and I had a lap & dye.  Both my tubes were found to be blocked and I have PCOS!!  On the plus side DH SA was fantastic as was my AMH blood test and they both showed optimal fertility - typical we thought!! No tubes - now what.

We were offered self funded IVf at our local hospital, but went away to think about it.  We asked our GP to refer us to CARE Manchester for E/S last year had heard such fantastic things about it.  we went for out initial appointment and weren't disapointed.  I had a scan and this also showed that I had hydrosalpinx in both tubes and would need my tube clipping to give myself the best chance of IVF working.  The Consultant also said this could also explain my M/C a few years ago. 

Anyway I have had my tubes clipped in November 2009 and now feel ready to proceed with treatment.  

We would still like to go ahead with CAre in Manchester, but have heard the the CRM offer free treatment for egg sharers(money is really tight at the moment - we are looking for a new car as the last one has had to be scrapped, we have just bought a new boiler etc etc.  I have spoken to someone at CRM this morning and they are going to get one of the doctors to call me back as soon as possible to discuss things and talk about my general health, weight, BMI, age etc.  

I would just like to know if any of you lovely ladies have had any experience of CRM and what you think.  For us it would mean a long drive/train journey from Yorkshire at least 5 times (which incidently works out cheaper than treatment at CARE at approx £1000 plus travel expenses)

Sorry for waffling on.  It is such a big decision deciding on the right clinic and I want to make the right one.  Hope I haven't bored anyone.

I would be grateful for any replies.

xx Nic xx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Nic

I havent got any experance at the CRM, but I am sure someone will. 

Just wanted to explain about 'free IVF' when it comes to egg share. I was at the Lister in London as an egg share and they to offer the 'free IVF' for egg sharers. 
I can only comment on the Lister so you will have to find out from the CRM what they charge.

Egg sharers sometimes have to pay for there blood tests, which can set you back a cool £800.. I egg share at another hospital and had to pay £700 just to egg share. Also most places there will be a drugs package, meaning that they will only give you say 40vials of stims.. At my first egg share clinic I had to pay for the 2ww support and 10 vials of Menopur (stims) because I didnt stimulate that well. That cost me another £300. 

At the Lister for egg sharer you only get IVF meaning if your hubby/donor has a problem on the day of EC with his sprem then ICSI will be needed, which you will be charged for. The Lister charge £1200 for that. My first egg share clinic ICSI was £510.

You will need to pay for the HFEA fee which is paid by everyone having fertility treatment, which will cost you £104.50. 

Also what you need to consider is if you go for a blast transfer, meaning a day 5 embryo. Again that you will be charge for, anything from £400 to £600. Also if you have any embryo's left that are good enough to freeze then you will be charged for that. 
The Lister charge £850 for freezing and a years storage, and thereafter its about £350 a year. 

So when they say 'free IVF' thats what they mean, the IVF itself is free, not ICSI, blasts, Freezing, blood tests (maybe) and drugs (maybe).

I would contact the CRM asap to get the prices, I would highly recommend the Lister, they are one of the best clinics in the country. 

I am very sorry to hear about you loss as well hun.

Good luck in your egg sharing journey

Natalie xxxx


----------



## sarahgee (Nov 24, 2008)

Hi,

I Egg Shared at CRM last Sept/Oct and although I got a negative result my recipient got a positive!!!!!!!! I found the clinic really good, the staff are friendly and the success rates are very good.  I also had a frozen transfer which was also sadly negative.  My only reservation is that I was in the same situation as yourself and had to travel quite a long way (Via Train) to get to the clinic.  I found the travelling ontop of the treatment quite stressful and due to someone throwing themselves in front of a train on the day my husband was having Surgical Sperm Retrieval we nearly missed our appointment (Sorry but I didnt have much sympathy).  I have since been in touch with a local clinic and have decided to go there for my next egg share in a couple of months time.  Their success rates are not quite as good but at least it is closer.  

The train journey wasn't too bad some days when it was just for scans, but as treatment commenced I found it uncomfortable and didnt enjoy the return trip after egg collection.  

I hope you make the right decision for yourselves and wish you luck in your treatment xx


----------

